# RAF Bentwaters, Planes & Buildings



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 18, 2018)

Out of all honesty I didn't think we would even be able to get over the perimeter fence to this place but after an hour of trying and some ripped jeans later we finally got onsite. The first stop. The Star Wars building.




This building was in amazing condition. There was not one belonging broken.







The clinic room was probably the best in this building.




We then made our way to the next building walking right past the security cabin which was left unguarded 




This building seemed to be like a nuclear bunker.




The bunker was conjoint with this office block with nice decay.




At this point we had seen most, So we went on a suicide mission to the planes on which there were about five cars parked around. Security even did a close pass in his car which was amusing. As he didn't see us.













The video:



At this point all our luck had drained, And security caught us. Defiantly the nicest guard we've ever dealt with. He just told us to leave. Which was fair enough.


----------



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

That's brilliant really like this one


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice. .


----------



## steviefry125 (Nov 18, 2018)

great photos buddy,in a way i guess they don't want anyone getting hurt or breaking stuff like alot of other idiots do and the fact you didnt kick up fuss just shows you have respect for exploring  well done


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 18, 2018)

steviefry125 said:


> great photos buddy,in a way i guess they don't want anyone getting hurt or breaking stuff like alot of other idiots do and the fact you didnt kick up fuss just shows you have respect for exploring  well done



Thanks a lot mate. Yeah I respect all the sites I visit as if they were my own.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 18, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Nice. .



Thanks mate


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tbolt said:


> That's brilliant really like this one



Thanks. Means a lot. Was one hell of a long day.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 19, 2018)

Good stuff. The planes have reminded me of something I need to go see..

Security? Just don't be a dick and respect that they have a job. Leave if asked etc so you definitely did the right thing.


----------



## smiler (Nov 19, 2018)

Sensibly attitude with secca especially on MOD sites, Nicely Done.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 19, 2018)

Great work. You took a gamble and it paid off! Cracking report.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks a lot mate.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah we were expecting to be in a bit of trouble as he caught me climbing out a window lol.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks. Yeah abandoned planes are really cool. I agree also, leave when asked, no problems.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice mate.the planes are nice.hope the pins helped


----------



## krela (Nov 20, 2018)

Also very cool, thanks!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks mate. Yep without the pins we may have not seen anything. Cheers.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 2, 2018)

Cracking pics mate,well done.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Jan 13, 2019)

Cheers man


----------

